# New Member



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Picked up my new 26RKS. It's a new 2006 model. I'm looking for advertisment for it. Dealer says he doesn't have it yet. I love it ...I'm towing it with a 05 Dodge Rumble Bee. Can't even feel it back there...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats! And one more thing...please please please take some photos and post them?

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers forum, Happy Camping and post often.

You got me on the Dodge Rumble Bee, What does this refer to ??


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Andy, 
The Rumble Bee is a specail edition RAM 1500 with the HEMI.

Check out: http://www.dodgetrucksuperstore.com/Dodge-Rumble-Bee.htm

A neighbor of mine has one and it sure is good looking.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ford56312 to the group.
And congrats on the 26RKS enjoy.

Don action


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats on the new rig!







I was wondering what a Rumble Bee was, too, so I went to the web site that CamperDC mentioned. Nice web site! They actually list weight ratings and all the specs about Dodge vehicles.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I see a Rumble-Taxi sitting on the dealer lot here. Different.

Welcome to the group. Enjoy all your new purchases!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard and congrats on the new outback








that is one bad a$$ truck you have there









darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my welcome, too.!! action

Have a great summer and enjoy! sunny

Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey, it just dawned on me.. Shouldn't your name be dodge56312?


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> Hey, it just dawned on me.. Shouldn't your name be dodge56312?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, my first car was a 56 Ford Fairlane with a 312c.i. engine...Hense ford56312 It just stuck with me all my life so far...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumble Bee huh? Seems they're all getting into the yellow truck act now. Mind you if mine truck is gonna be yellow I want it to look like this! 









Good to have you on board ford56312!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Ford56312 Welcome and NIIIICE rig. You guys are NO help at all. I have been trying to be a good little red neck and not buy a new truck. I keep telling myself I don't want the payment and my rational side agrees, but my wanter hurts BAD! Oh well I'll just go put another coat of wax on the SC.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action

Welcome and congratulations. on your new OB ... enjoy.

You'll find lots of useful and interesting OB info on this site, it has sure helped me a lot.

Again, welcome!
Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT & TV















Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

It's always interesting to find out what is behind the moniker. Again, welcome aboard.

Todd, If you continue to hang out here be very careful.. The fever hits this forum every couple of weeks.


----------

